# Meldung beim Start meines PCs "Zuviele Programme geöffnet"



## Birgit (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
beim Start meines PCs (Windows XP, SP3)
erhalte ich nachfolgende Meldung:



"Zu viele geöffnete Programme beeinträchtigen die Geschw.keit des Computer. Melden Sie einige Benutzer ab. falls der Computer langsamer als gewöhnlich reagiert."

1. habe ich gar keine Programme geöffnet
2. bin ich nur als einziger Benutzer gemeldet

Was besagt diese komische Meldung?

Vielleicht kann mich hier im Forum jemand aufklären.
Danke im voruas!
LG Birgit


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

die Meldung besagt, dass dein Arbeitsspeicher zur Neige geht, eventuell sogar die Auslagerungsdatei fast voll ist.
Anscheinend laufen bei dir ziemlich viele Programme / Dienste im Hintergrund die so viel Platz brauchen.
Der Interesse halber: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher hast du drin?

Gruß
BK


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juli 2010)

Hi,
beziehungsweise mal deinen Rechner nach Malware oder ähnlichen Schadprogrmmen untersucht?

Gruß


----------



## Birgit (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Bratkartoffel!
Das verstehe ich ja gerade nicht, was laufen da für Programme/Dienste im Hintergrund  und wie oder warum setzen die sich im Arbeitsspeicher fest?
Also mein PC ist schon etwas älter, so 8 Jahre ca. und der Arbeitsspeicher ist mit 256 MB angegeben,

Malwarescan hat nichts gemeldet.

LG Birgit


----------



## rd4eva (14. Juli 2010)

Man kann per Start->Ausführen->msconfig->Systemstart herausfinden was alles an Programmen beim Systemstart geladen wird.

Ich rate allerdings davon ab wild in der msconfig rumzufummeln wenn man sich seiner sache nicht sicher ist.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Juli 2010)

Also 256MB mit einem XP finde ich schon hart an der Grenze, da braucht sonst nicht viel laufen und der RAM ist voll.
Würde da nochmal 256 MB reinstecken, kriegst für 10 Euronen oder weniger bei ebay oder anderen Händlern.

// Edit: Bei 8 Jahren wirst du wahrscheinlich noch DDR-1 Speicher drin haben.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Johannes7146 (14. Juli 2010)

256mb ram? Die hat man Handy auch    bzw. bis zu 1 GB ^^

Zurück zum Thema: Für was nutzt du den Rechner denn genau?
Kannst du die restlichen Infos zum Rechner auch hier posten?

Welches Betriebssystem läuft auf dem Rechner?
Evtl würde eine Neuinstallation des Systems helfen.
Für kleines Geld, könntest du den Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten (dabei beachten wieviel RAM dein Motherboard maximal unterstützt.) (sieh Beitrag von Bratkartoffel)
Oder evtl. einen neuen(gebruachten) Computer kaufen, denn deiner ist wirklich schon sehr alt.

Alle Optionen sind davon abhängig, was du genau mit dem Rechner machst, ob du bereit bist zu investieren und wieviel Erfahrung du mit dem Umgang hast (um zb das Betriebssystem neuaufzuspielen).


----------



## Birgit (14. Juli 2010)

Aha, dann kommt die Meldung also schon WEIL er soviel laden mus. Wenn man neue Programme dazutut, dann gehen die wohl automatisch in diesen Start. Ich werde dann mal schauen was da so alles drinnen ist.
Wie kann man denn dort was rausschmeissen, ohne dass das Programm verloren geht?

@ Bratkartoffel
Aha, da kann man (wie bei externer Festplatte) nochmal Arbeitsspeicher dazutun. Ist dasdann so ein Teil das einen Steckplatz im Rechner benötigt?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Birgit,

ja das Teil ist relativ klein und wird reingesteckt.
Hier auf Wikipedia findest du ein Bild von dem Teil, bzw. wie es wahrscheinlich aussieht.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Birgit (14. Juli 2010)

@Johannes7146

ja, lach' nur, das habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass da so machner hier lachen kann, aber bisher hat's immer gereicht mit dem kl. Speicherchen, aber nun vielleicht doch nicht mehr.
Betiebssystem ist Windows XP,SP3, hatte ich glaub' ich schon geschrieben.
Nützen tue ich den PC für  e-mail, eBay, Bilder abspeichern usw. und für solche harmlosen Sachen halt, und serven im Internet natürlich. Ich mache z.B. keine  Spiele!

Ich werde mir dann alles mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen, an den Kauf eines neuen PCs habe ich auch schon mal gedacht.
Beim  Neuaufspielen des Betriebssystems z.B. geht doch alles verloren und der PC ist wieder leer wie beim Kauf. Wo bzw. wie sichert man sich denn die wichtigen Sachen. Alles auf einen Stick oder auf CD laden?

Muss jetzt schnell weg vom PC und werde später weiterlesen.
Vielen Dank schon mal Euch allen für die Hilfe.

LG Birgit


----------



## Johannes7146 (14. Juli 2010)

Birgit hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde mir dann alles mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen, an den Kauf eines neuen PCs habe ich auch schon mal gedacht.
> Beim  Neuaufspielen des Betriebssystems z.B. geht doch alles verloren und der PC ist wieder leer wie beim Kauf. Wo bzw. wie sichert man sich denn die wichtigen Sachen. Alles auf einen Stick oder auf CD laden?


 
Genauso ist es. Du musst deine Daten (Bilder, Videos Dokumente)  vorher sichern (Externe Festplatte eigent sich hier meist am besten)
Deine Programme (Word, Firefox, usw) musst du später neuinstallieren.

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber einfach mal schauen ob du einen _alten_ Bürorechner bekommen kannst. Viele Firmen leasen ihre Rechner.
Wenn du möglichkeiten hast, einen solchen Rechner zu bekommen, ist er um einiges besser als dein aktueller rechner obwohl er ca 2 oder 3 Jahre alt ist.

Ansonsten findest du bei Ebay auch günstige alternativen:
Beispiel für 239€: hier klicken
Dieses System wird ohne vollwärtigem Betriebssystem verkauft. Du kannst aber dein altes Windows XP hier ruhig weiter nutzen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juli 2010)

Und eine externe Festplatte wäre auch nicht so schlecht. Zum Datensichern zumindest.
Ich hab letztens eine 3.5" 1TB für 50 Euro bekommen.
Nur bitte sichere deine Daten nicht auf einem USB-Stick wie jemand in meiner Verwandschaft.
Da haben sich inzwischen 5 USB-Sticks angesammelt.

Bevor du aber den Rechner platt machst dann sag vorher bescheid dann können wir dir noch sagen was du neben deinen normalen Daten noch so sichern solltest um das Win XP dannach so benutzen zu können wie jetzt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Birgit (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jan-Frederik Stieler, 
hallo Johannes7146 !

Wie gesagt, jetzt werde ich mir mal überlegen welche der vielen Möglichkeiten ich nehme.

Ich danke Euch (allen) für die Hilfe und die Ratschläge und melde mich hier  ggf. wieder,  wenn ich in der Sache nochmal Hilfe brauche.


----------



## BirgitC (15. August 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe nochmal eine Frage und zwar möchte ich mir einen Arbeitsspeicher dazukaufen, wie mir Bratkartoffel geraten hat.
Derzeit habe ich den Arbeitsspeicher:
-----DATARAM  DDR  256MB mit 266 MHz Taktfrequenz-------

Bei ebay habe ich einen Arbeitsspeicher mit 512MB gefunden, den würde ich mir gerne kaufen. Die Beschreibung des Verkäufers war folgendermassen:

-------512MB DDR RAM DDR266 PC2100 266 MHz PC266 512 MB NEU !!------
Artikelmerkmale - Arbeitsspeicher
Zustand: 	
Neu: Neuer, unbenutzter und unbeschädigter Artikel in nicht geöffneter Originalverpackung. Die Verpackung sollte der im Einzelhandel entsprechen. Ausnahme: Der Artikel war ursprünglich in einer Nichteinzelhandelsverpackung verpackt, z. B. unbedruckter Karton oder Plastikhülle. Weitere Einzelheiten im Angebot des Verkäufers. Alle Zustandsdefinitionen aufrufen– wird in einem neuen Fenster oder auf einer neuen Registerkarte/einem neuen Tab geöffnet... Mehr zum Thema Zustand
	Zustand: 	Neu
Marke: 	Nach Verfügbarkeit z.B. Aeneon, Qimonda, A-DATA, Trinity, Micron, Elixir, Hynix, Tyrex...	Anwendungsbereich: 	PC-Systeme
Speicherbandbreite: 	DDR-266 (PC2100)	Typ: 	DDR-SDRAM, 184PIN
Besonderheiten: 	Unbuffered, Dual Channel-fähig	Kapazität: 	512 MB



 512MB DDR RAM DDR266/333/400 PC2100-PC3200 MHz

Art.nr.: 31980880


Bild kann von Form und Farbe abweichen

Dual-Channel fähig!

Der Speicherturbo für Ihren PC!

Produktbeschreibung:

    * RAM Arbeitsspeicher von verschiedenen Herstellern
    * z.B. Aeneon, Micron, Elixir, V-DATA,...
    * Für alle Mainboards/Chipsätze geeignet!
    * Beste Qualität und Kompatibilität!
    * Dual-Channel-Fähig!
    * Bauform: DIMM
    * Speichertyp: DDR
    * maximaler Datentransfer: 3,2GB/sek.
    * Speicher: 512 MB
    * Bustakt: DDR 266 (PC2100)/DDR333 (PC2700)/DDR400 (PC3200)
    * Pin-Zahl: 184
    * 10 Jahre Herstellergarantie
    * Kompatibel zu PC3200/2700/2100 (DDR400/DDR333/DDR266) !!

Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich diesen Speicher kaufen und passt er dann auch wirklich zu meinem kleinen 256er dazu********************************************************************?

Gruss Birgit


----------

